# X-Rite Colormunki and ColorChecker?



## Cory (Sep 3, 2013)

My monitor seems OK and white balance skills pretty good, but some have sworn by these items:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/867211-REG/X_Rite_CMUNDISCCPP_X_Rite_Colormunki_Display.html

Yes or maybe not?
Thanks for any insight.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 3, 2013)

The whole idea is that the monitor looks great when you look at it, but you have no context. These calibration units (along with Datacolor, and others) put the context in. In other words, your monitor may be too bright, and you adjust for it, but the prints come out too dark. Similarly, the mind has a way of seeing what it wants. Calibrating ensures that your colors are the same as a standard (say Pantones), so when you print, or send off for a print, they use the same color scheme. 

This means that the print you get will be what you see on the screen. 

The units come with software that will pop up a message on your monitor that it is time to re-calibrate at intervals you can set.

I like the Colormunki better. It would also be reasonable to consider a good (though not that expensive) photo editing monitor. You will find for example that MAC's tend to be way too bright.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Sep 3, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> This means that the print you get will be what you see on the screen.
> 
> The units come with software that will pop up a message on your monitor that it is time to re-calibrate at intervals you can set.
> 
> ...



+1. I have used the Spyder 3 express before but I like the ColorMunki Photo by X-Rite better. And yes, your monitor seems ok but when printing, you will realize the descripancy thereafter. That's why you need to calibrate your screen so that it will match your printer.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cory said:


> My monitor seems OK and white balance skills pretty good, but some have sworn by these items



Old thread, but if anyone searches for the products named in the thread title: I've bought both in a package as my x-mas present, and first was rather doubtful if €180 is "worth it" considering I could put this into the next lens...

... but I have to say I should have bought this much earlier, the Colormunki Display even adjusted my crappy laptop display just fine and is able to adjust a secondary monitor to match the first, plus it can adjust projectors which I will surely use in the future.

As for the Colorchecker, it's much sturdier and diverse than my previous cardboard color cards. In theory you can get the same results with any card and the DNG Profile Editor, but the Colorchecker adds quick wb targets which are nice for quick wb changes and and the fully automated integration into Lightroom is very nice. It's impractical for quickly changing outdoor light, but invaluable for indoors as tungsten lights are phased out and tricky lighting situations become more prominent.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2013)

A certain individual from the Scandanavian Peninsula, who shall remain nameless here (despite having _many_ personae on this forum) swore by the QPcard. IMO, it's cardboard construction leaves much to be desired compared to the durable plastic of the ColorChecker Passport, and there have been QC issues reported for the QPcard (uneven/bubbled surfaces, ink droplets from one color patch splattered on others). I'm quite happy with my ColorChecker for complex mixed lighting.


----------



## Cory (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks. I think it's my next purchase. Here's a pretty good video on it's use:

Using the ColorChecker Passport: Ep 209: Digital Photography 1 on 1: Adorama Photography TV


----------

